# Fletching Tape??



## suffolk_mopar (Jan 15, 2010)

back in 2006 i used a whole "new" role and it worked beautifully. never had a problem, sold those beman carbon arrows in 2009 with tape still holding strong. i bought 2 rolls and only used 1.
then i was deployed in 2007 and 2008. when i got home i picked archery back up and went to fletch some arrows, the new tape i used (bought in 2006) didnt work for crap. so if you buy it use it. it`s not meant to lay on the shelf,lol.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Love it. Works excellent with feathers and carbons shafts. I still 'tip' them with Fletch Tite, really makes a durable arrow.


----------



## herrmanns139 (Jan 27, 2010)

I highly recommend it. It saves a whole bunch of time. I have never had any problems. Like centershot said, be sure to put a dab of glue on the front of the feather. The feather could lift off if you get a pass through on a target.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

It works alright but I wouldnt use it, it is no where near as strong as the glue combo I use for my woodies....


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

for a fast no mess job you can't beat it, i have some arrows that are about 6 years old with the stuff still stick, i have glue


----------



## ScottParson (Jan 9, 2010)

Works real well!


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

takes some getting used to the first time, but have had good results...recommend putting a dab of glue on front and back of the feather.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

its the bomb. I even used it on vanes thru as whiskerbiscuit. Have lost and found arrows a year later, tape still strong. I alternate between the tape and gorilla glue (whichever I happen to have on hand)


----------



## vonalmene (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies fellas, I think I am gonna give it a try.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

absolutely the best thing since screen doors on a submarine.


----------



## batangx (Aug 3, 2004)

I love it! Thats all I use on my feathers.


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)

martha j said:


> absolutely the best thing since screen doors on a submarine.


 +1.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

We use it when teaching kids how to make arrows, and for that it is an expedient medium. But for me... Contact cement ..... this stuff will fossilize ..... :grin:

Much Aloha.. :beer:


----------



## QuietWyatt (May 20, 2010)

Here is what I notice. It can be a real pain to clip it at the right leangth and then get the film off that covers the double stick tape. You don't have to wait for any drying time but sometimes the fletch will slide on you, kind of skate across the shaft. Definataly put glue on front and back. I spend some time and run a butter knife on the edges of the fletch to seat it well on the shaft. You will get all kinds of dust and grass and whatever else sticking to the tape when you shoot them.


----------



## huntersteve (Feb 28, 2005)

I've been using fletching tape for about 2 years now....never had a problem with any feathers coming loose or off.....I have fletched POC,tonkin bamboo,rivercane and sourwood shoot shafts....will never go back to glue.....


----------



## 4406v (Mar 5, 2010)

The quickest,cleanest,easiest way to fletch arrows.I have only used them on aluminums with feathers.Some of my arrows are over 10 years old with fletch tape and although the feathers are beat up pretty bad the quill is still held firmly.One trick is to put a little dab of glue on the ends of the feathers.I also would never go back to straight glue again!!!


----------



## Bamacrazy (Dec 20, 2005)

My experience has been different. I tried the tape, but it did not hold up well. I've never had a problem with the glue; fletching is constantly coming off with the tape. YMMV...


----------



## 4406v (Mar 5, 2010)

I wipe the arrow shaft down first with acetone and a clean rag.Fletch the arrows then just let then sit overnight.The next day I put the small drop of glue on each end of the feathers.Done!!! Never had a single problem with this method.I've had the feathers soaking wet ,dried them,and never lost a feather.The only time I've ever lost a feather was after shooting a deer and it fell on the arrow when it died the feathers were inside the chest cavity soaking overnight.The feathers were matted and lifting off the shaft.The arrow was broken and bent anyhow so it didn't matter.


----------



## Sae31523 (Feb 23, 2018)

This is the first time I’ve tried it. I clean the arrow; clean the vane; alloy it. Next day, I shoot and have vanes fly off mid flight. Hopefully, I just got a bad roll. I’ll give it one more shot.


----------



## m60gunner (Mar 15, 2003)

I read that you must find the freshest roll. Keep in in refer, helps prolong life. Clean shaft and base of feather.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Sae31523 said:


> This is the first time I’ve tried it. I clean the arrow; clean the vane; alloy it. Next day, I shoot and have vanes fly off mid flight. Hopefully, I just got a bad roll. I’ll give it one more shot.


If, like many have already suggested, you use a dab of glue or tape at the tip and tail of the feathers they should not come off mid flight. - John


----------



## Shotkizer (Nov 3, 2012)

I use it all the time and love it. Every now and then you will fletch that will droop but rare and not a big enough problem to keep me from using it.


----------



## Al Spring (Sep 9, 2013)

What are you using to clean the shafts with. I use Fingernail polish remover. Never had a problem. Been using it for many years.


----------



## oldsouth (Feb 8, 2018)

Had a roll for years .Stored it and came back to this year and it just will not hold the vanes on the carbon shafts .Shelf life is limited .


----------

